
Ask HN: Is lifting Linux FS drivers to user-space possible? - vojta_letal
The current state of linux FS drivers for Mac is not good. I was wondering how difficult it would be to lift the exististing file system drivers from kernel space to user space. Would one of the following approaches be feasible?<p>• write a wrapper, which would provide the kernel API ?
 • reuse the code as much as possible by stripping it&#x27;s dependency to the kernel ?<p>What are the possible problems? I suppose that if it was straight-forward, it would have been already done.
======
wmf
It's called FUSE.

~~~
ararar
See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace)

~~~
vojta_letal
Guys I know FUSE. But I want to take the currently implemented BTRFS and other
drivers, written exclusively for the kernel and use them from the user space.

I kind of hoped it was clear from the description.

